# Greetings from one interested in Freemasonry



## Wayfarer (Jul 13, 2011)

I am not a Freemason, but have been interested in Freemasonry for years, reading many, many books and learning to sift the wheat from the chaff, the more true from the fanciful.  I've taken my long journey up to the porch of the temple *very* seriously and am now considering petitioning a lodge here in San Antonio.  I've lived in Texas a bit over two years and don't know any Freemasons here -- in fact, as I work at home and don't socialize much, I haven't met many people at all except through my wife.  My guess is I should contact the lodge I'd like to petition and follow their instructions (if anyone has any suggestions or insight on this, it would be welcome).

My main hope coming here, aside from guidance, was to begin meeting a few like-minded men who understand the importance of "the religion in which all men agree" to the moral and social growth of someone seeking truth and to live a good human life.

Thank you in advance for reading and responding, and "Hello!"


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 13, 2011)

Greetings!you sound very well prepared,enjoy your journey.


----------



## Wayfarer (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you, Choppersteve for your encouragement.  It's appreciated.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. Indeed you have come to the right place.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. I can guarantee you will not regret your decision to join us here. The Brothers here have been great to me and encouraged me throughout my journey and although they may not know it they have greatly influenced me and my life. I am sure you will find that your time here will be just as enriching.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Wayfarer (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your welcome.  Just looking over the boards here over the course of a day I've already found it helpful, interesting, and open.


----------



## Beathard (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome. Any idea of which lodge you might be interested in?


----------



## Wayfarer (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks, Beathard.  I'm thinking of Albert Pike No. 1169.  Pike's writings have meant a lot to me in my philosophical studies over about 27 years and I was very happy to see a lodge named after him here.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome!!

And hold onto your hat


----------



## Wayfarer (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, Michael -- I'll do my best!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome from a Fellow citizen of San Antonio!  If you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## Wayfarer (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, Vick, very much.  I certainly will.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 20, 2011)

With regard to the problem you presented in your first thread, look up a selected Lodge's website and find out when they have a study night (aka floor school) or when they have dinner on a lodge night.  Show up a little bit early and speak with the secretary or one of the officers letting them know of your desires and lack of relationships with Masons.  They should be able to put you on the right path.  At our Lodge, we will invite a potential petitioner without references to keeping coming out for fellowship until some of the brothers are willing to sign his petition.



Wayfarer said:


> Thanks, Beathard.  I'm thinking of Albert Pike No. 1169.  Pike's writings have meant a lot to me in my philosophical studies over about 27 years and I was very happy to see a lodge named after him here.



I know nothing about the Albert Pike No. 1169, but my guess that it is a great lodge. Not to mention one that bears the name of someone you respect.   (As a word of caution though, but don't make the assumption that, just because the lodge is named after Bro. Pike, its members are going to have the same ferver for philosophy or the esoteric. They may or may not and its likely that some will.)

As you probably know, Albert Pike rewrote the degrees (rituals) of the Scottish Rite's, Southern Jurisdiction.  If, in the future, you you are made a Master Mason, you might enjoy the Scottish Rite.


----------



## Wayfarer (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you, Nathan -- your message was helpful.  Though Vick (see above message), I contacted Perfect Union No. 10, which also meets at the Scottish Rite Cathedral and have made plans to attend the dinner at their next meeting in August to begin meeting the men and introducing myself.  I'm excited and hope I make a good impression.  I am very interested in the Scottish Rite, but I also understand I need to study the Blue Lodge degrees and begin to learn the symbolism and messages there and get a solid foundation in order to make progress.  Maybe the gentlemen will find me acceptable and I can find a home at Perfect Union.


----------

